# Arthur Friedheim



## Brother Charlie

Hello and glad to be a member of "Talk Classical".
One of my classical music traditions is to declare Sat Night "Saturday Night Romanticism" I listen to the MAsters from the "Golden Age" of piano virtuosi. For those of you who may not know, Arthur Friedheim(1859-1932) was a pupil , and close friend of Franz Liszt. Yes, like his master, he was a bit eccentric in his concert habits but he enjoyed a most successful concert career.
I always thought of him as asevere looking pedagogue focused solely on his music.HOw shocked I was to read, this past Friday that in 1892 he had been arrested in NEw YOrk City for becoming inebriated and starting a brawl. Allegedly ,he punched a doorman who died hours later. The murder charges against Friedheim were dropped when it was established that the doorman had a history of heart problems. THis was the LAST thing I ever expected to hear about Friedheim. I tried to find out more about it but have yet to find anything. He looked like anything but a barroom brawler.


----------

